# 9 yr old Golden needs home in NC



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I was contacted by a former teacher of mine via FB tonight, asking me if I would help them find a home for a 9 yr old golden. It is her daughters dog and she knows how I love dogs and asked for my help. Since we all love goldens here, I thought I would try here first. Well, second--I tried my mom first, but she is still not ready for another after losing hers 3 years ago.  We have 3 ourselves and being laid off right now, it's not the best time for us to try to take on anyone else, unfortunately.  

I have limited info right now, but do know he is 9, say he is very sweet, house trained and obeys commands. 

Reason for rehoming him is that they live in a townhome and say it's just not fair to him. 

I have asked more questions and will update as I have more info on him. I am *guessing* he is in the Sanford or Raleigh area, but I have asked to confirm as well. I know teacher is in Sanford--but not sure if that is where her daughter lives now. 

Please let me know if you know of anyone interested. I know about Neuse River Golden Rescue and the Triad Rescue as well and will also mention those to her if he cannot be placed privately. 

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wasn't Jack's Dad looking for a Golden for himself or his mother? Isn't he from around there? (And I could be totally off, wouldn't be the first time or the last time. *S*)


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Aislinn said:


> Wasn't Jack's Dad looking for a Golden for himself or his mother? Isn't he from around there? (And I could be totally off, wouldn't be the first time or the last time. *S*)


Is Captn Jack (?) the same as Jack's Dad? If so, he is on the East Coast--so not too terribly far away. Maybe he'll chime in if still looking--thanks!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes! Captain Jack! Or is that Cap't? I'm trying to see it in my mind and that's how I'm seeing it. Semi-photographic memory sometimes works and sometimes doesn't...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

And you can always contact rescue in the area to help find him a home.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> And you can always contact rescue in the area to help find him a home.
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


Definitely! Thanks!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

More info. And this is KILLING me. 

He is not neutered--he is great with dogs, cats, kids of all ages...

But, he has cancer in his foot and the vet school didn't want to do anything with it. 

She is going to have her daughter email me to tell me more about the cancer and about him--and send a pic. I did find out she took him to save him from going to the pound, but cannot provide the life he deserves as she is in nursing school and commutes each day. I'm not sure how long she has had him. 

So this is going to be hard, I'm afraid. and here I am sitting here wondering how my 3 would adjust to him--how I could keep him comfortable until it's time (assuming it's terminal and that is why the vet school didn't want to do anything?) and how it would go over with my hubby and 3 year old son. I do not need another dog I do not need another dog I do not need another dog. But somebody has to love him unconditionally for his last days (assuming again). 

DAG ON IT.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> I have limited info right now, but do know he is 9, say he is very sweet, house trained and obeys commands.
> 
> Reason for rehoming him is that they live in a townhome and say it's just not fair to him.
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


:::climbing onto my soapbox:::
He's 9 years old and NOW they want to rehome him because they live in a townhome? That's a convenient excuse. Sorry. I just get so angry when a dog give their love and devotion to a family and then when it becomes inconvenient or infirm, the family suddenly decides that it's not fair to the dog.

:::OK ... getting off my soapbox::::


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

coffenut said:


> :::climbing onto my soapbox:::
> He's 9 years old and NOW they want to rehome him because they live in a townhome? That's a convenient excuse. Sorry. I just get so angry when a dog give their love and devotion to a family and then when it becomes inconvenient or infirm, the family suddenly decides that it's not fair to the dog.
> 
> :::OK ... getting off my soapbox::::


I get angry too--but if you'll see my last post--this girl saved him from going to the pound. She is in nursing school and commuting every day and can't give him the life he deserves. She was only trying to help the dog--so this isn't "her" fault. 

Now the prior owner, yes. I agree....it breaks my heart for the dog.


----------



## nevershoutsav (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Wagners Mom. Do you know if his foot/leg could be amputated to save his life? Such a sad story. When you can get more info on him, pictures and contact information, I would be happy to pass it around to my facebook pet groups. I live in Virginia by the way, so NC isn't that far. Honestly, if I could afford treatment for him right now, I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

nevershoutsav said:


> Hi Wagners Mom. Do you know if his foot/leg could be amputated to save his life? Such a sad story. When you can get more info on him, pictures and contact information, I would be happy to pass it around to my facebook pet groups. I live in Virginia by the way, so NC isn't that far. Honestly, if I could afford treatment for him right now, I would take him in a heartbeat.


Hi nevershoutsav. 

According to the mom (daughter is supposed to send me more info and I get the impression mom isn't real sure)--the vet school (NC State) didn't want to do anything with it. I asked if it was because it was too far gone or why--so hopefully will get more info on that soon. (usually you have to be referred there to be seen--or at least it is that way with the horses, so am assuming the vet couldn't/didn't want to do anything either). ??? 

I surely can't afford treatment for him either. And we have 3 dogs (one of which isn't always great with other dogs, so I have to be real careful. 

but all I keep thinking is, if this is his end...someone has to love him through it. 

I will happily pass along his pic/info when I receive it and would greatly appreciate help networking him. These are good people trying to do the right thing, so I'm hopeful it will all work out for him, very soon. Thank you again.


----------



## nevershoutsav (Apr 17, 2012)

I look forward to help networking him. I have a few local dog rescues that might be willing to help. Depending on the severity of his illness and treatment costs, I MIGHT, just might be able to talk to my husband and see if we can take him. We live in "coal country" and around these parts, money is tight. However, my vet is pretty flexible and have allowed me to make payment plans in the past, and I'm sure they wouldn't mind helping me and this little guy out. Like I said, I will network him first and if no one takes him, I might be able too, as long as they are 100% sure that he is good with other dogs and small children (I have a 9 week old Golden and a 4 year old son).


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

nevershoutsav said:


> I look forward to help networking him. I have a few local dog rescues that might be willing to help. Depending on the severity of his illness and treatment costs, I MIGHT, just might be able to talk to my husband and see if we can take him. We live in "coal country" and around these parts, money is tight. However, my vet is pretty flexible and have allowed me to make payment plans in the past, and I'm sure they wouldn't mind helping me and this little guy out. Like I said, I will network him first and if no one takes him, I might be able too, as long as they are 100% sure that he is good with other dogs and small children (I have a 9 week old Golden and a 4 year old son).


 You are awesome.  They say he is good with dogs, cats and kids of all ages.  (I have an almost 3 year old!). 

Which part of VA are you in, if you don't mind saying? I'm in Greensboro. 

I'll keep you posted and thank you again, so much.


----------



## nevershoutsav (Apr 17, 2012)

You are most welcome. And I don't mind a bit that you asked. I live in a very small town in the southwestern part of Virginia called Tazewell. I'm right on the VA/WV border. I have family that lives in NC, in Thomasville and Stanley.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

nevershoutsav said:


> You are most welcome. And I don't mind a bit that you asked. I live in a very small town in the southwestern part of Virginia called Tazewell. I'm right on the VA/WV border. I have family that lives in NC, in Thomasville and Stanley.


Awesome! Thomasville is right next door. And my husband is from WV.  The Huntington area.  Nice to meet you and I'll definitely be in touch!


----------



## nevershoutsav (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice to meet you too. I look forward to hearing from you. I also posted this to just my friends on FB for the time being. Once you get more info and a photo of him, I will put him in my group pages.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is a heart breaker. I bet the original owners dumped him because of the cancer. I donate regulary to 3 golden rescues and get news letters and it is heart breaking to read of dogs being turned in because they have cancer, are heart worm positive, need daily meds, etc.

I certainly understand there are times when a body is really down on his luck and can't afford an expensive treatment and the vet will not work with them (thank God ours does), but so often it is "we just don't hae to give him pills twice a day" or "she isn't playful any more. She has arthritis and we want a dog we can play with" etc. GRRRRRR, just cooks m,y gizzard when I read reports like that.

I hope and pray this old man gets to spend his last months (or hoepfully years) with a loving family that can give him much TLC.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Please keep us posted on this boy, and contact the rescues for him,
and pic if possible!
I know Capt. Jack was looking for a dog, but maybe Jack's Dad was, too?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I hope all works out for this poor guy. 
I would also think that amputation would be the best choice for this dog and amputations should not be too costly and hopefully get all the cancer.
Either way good luck and please post if this furbaby gets a new forever home.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you all very much. I don't have any new info yet, as I am sure the girl is probably in school today. Hopefully I'll hear back from her sooner than later and will keep you all posted. Thanks again for all of the concern, the offers to help and the support for this thread!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

nevershoutsav said:


> You are most welcome. And I don't mind a bit that you asked. I live in a very small town in the southwestern part of Virginia called Tazewell. I'm right on the VA/WV border. I have family that lives in NC, in Thomasville and Stanley.


It's wonderful that perhaps you would be able to help this pupper. Made me smile to see you're in Tazewell. My mom was from Bluefield (WV) and I still have aunts and cousins there.


----------



## nevershoutsav (Apr 17, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> It's wonderful that perhaps you would be able to help this pupper. Made me smile to see you're in Tazewell. My mom was from Bluefield (WV) and I still have aunts and cousins there.


That's awesome! I don't go to Bluefield much, unless it's to shop (they have way more than Tazewell lol)


----------



## northcountryarlene (Apr 15, 2012)

This breaks my heart. He sounds exactly like the sort of Golden that we are looking to adopt - senior and / or special needs. But, I could not even begin to think of how to get him here (the logistics - it's such a long drive for him). We live in northern NY, right on the Canadian border.

However, if no one can take him, please let me know. Maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

northcountryarlene said:


> This breaks my heart. He sounds exactly like the sort of Golden that we are looking to adopt - senior and / or special needs. But, I could not even begin to think of how to get him here (the logistics - it's such a long drive for him). We live in northern NY, right on the Canadian border.
> 
> However, if no one can take him, please let me know. Maybe we can figure something out.


Thank you, northcountryarlene. I surely will. Thank you for caring.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

northcountryarlene said:


> This breaks my heart. He sounds exactly like the sort of Golden that we are looking to adopt - senior and / or special needs. But, I could not even begin to think of how to get him here (the logistics - it's such a long drive for him). We live in northern NY, right on the Canadian border.
> 
> However, if no one can take him, please let me know. Maybe we can figure something out.


A transport can always be arranged, in fact is has been done several times by members on the forum. I'm sure one can be done if you're really interested in this boy. 

There is a list of members who have signed up to help with Transports. Here is the link:


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...forum/81885-transport-volunteers-listing.html

If you're really interested, contact the OP, get things started, get the transport arranged to get things going.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe a transport could be arranged? Its not often that you find someone willing to take on a senior golden with cancer, that is amazing of you. Hopefully we can find a good home for him through the forum.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I still haven't heard from the girl, but sent the mom asking for an update this morning. Will hopefully have more info, soon!


----------



## northcountryarlene (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of us as a last resort, if he has nowhere else to go. If someone nearby wants him, that would make me happy. But, we are definitely willing to love him for whatever time he has left.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*??*

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Has anyone heard anything?


Nothing. Sigh.

I emailed the teacher the other day and she said her daughter is going to email me, but she is in nursing school and it's exam time. 

So I've been checking religiously and still nothing. I don't know if I should email again or just wait it out......I mean, she asked for my help, but now it's silence.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That worries me a bit that you have not heard. I am worried about the progression of the cancer if left untreated.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumping up, any news?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Aislinn said:


> Wasn't Jack's Dad looking for a Golden for himself or his mother? Isn't he from around there? (And I could be totally off, wouldn't be the first time or the last time. *S*)


 I really have decided Jack would prefer a female & closer to Jacks age(not to breed) Thanks for thinking of me.I'm still looking at rescues but it would work out better for us to wait untill the fall when my wife has 3 months off from work.So the new pup could get used to life with THE RED RAIDER!!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Bumping up, any news?


Nothing. :no: And I emailed the other day and haven't received a response.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Capt. Jack

Hoping Jack finds his sweetie!!


----------

